# 350Z Turbo Kits... Opinions...



## 1fastmaxima (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys, just purchased a 350Z Track edition. I have ordered the suspension, brakes, wheels, & tires. I would like to now concentrate on the motor. Is the GReddy turbo kit, in your opinion worth it? I have considered the Turbonetics single kit, but it isn't tested yet. I have been toying with the notion of the Vortech S/C kit. Haven't decided yet. Please let me know what you guys think..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92047

there is some info/videos and things for the turbonetics single.

Vortech is the only S/C I would run, and it is a damn good S/C. Greddys TT kit is good also though, and so far APS's has looked good. I would still recommend the Greddy kit if you go turbo.


----------



## 1fastmaxima (Oct 9, 2004)

Which ones are the best for th money. I have considered the GReddy and the Turbonetics, but not sure.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

If your going to run a turbo kit run the APS kit. Otherwise if you want somewhat reliable power toss a Vortech SC on there.


----------



## Brandon711 (Dec 17, 2004)

You may want to look at doing up your block first. The z unfortunatly has a weak bottom end and a not so friendly compression ratio as far as boost is concerned, and I've seen a few different problems from people boosting it (bents rods and running too lean). I heard the vortech was one of the better kits out there as far as s/c kits are concerned. Before boosting it and blowing the engine, you may want to look at sleeving the block, and looking at forged internals to name just a few things.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*JWT*

Honestly I feel the JWT TT kit will be the BEST product on the market. It will also be CARB legal once testing is finished. 

http://jimwolftechnology.com/news.asp


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

wes said:


> Honestly I feel the JWT TT kit will be the BEST product on the market. It will also be CARB legal once testing is finished.
> 
> http://jimwolftechnology.com/news.asp


Do you have to move the air bag sensors for the JWT kit? From the look of it the IC doesn't require the bumper to be modified like the Greddy kit. I know that there have been a few problems/atleast one death where the air bags didn't deploy because the sensors had been moved to make way for the IC that comes with the Greddy kit.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Do you have to move the air bag sensors for the JWT kit? From the look of it the IC doesn't require the bumper to be modified like the Greddy kit. I know that there have been a few problems/atleast one death where the air bags didn't deploy because the sensors had been moved to make way for the IC that comes with the Greddy kit.


I do not have first hand knowledge of this. However I would be surprised if JWT made a kit that required that. 

I would e-mail them for first hand clarification.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

If you want relieable power without haveing to replace internals, go with vortect or stillen sc. If you go with turbo kit you Will, sooner or later, have to replace internals. I am going with the Stillen stage 3 sc. for the most HP though I think TT is the best way to go, but it's all in what you want to do and what you want out of your car.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> If you want relieable power without haveing to replace internals, go with vortect or stillen sc. If you go with turbo kit you Will, sooner or later, have to replace internals. I am going with the Stillen stage 3 sc. for the most HP though I think TT is the best way to go, but it's all in what you want to do and what you want out of your car.


It is all about tuning. You can get a turbo car to go just as long. Currently one guy has 70k miles on his 350Z and I think it is a Greddy kit and has had no problems. It all comes to the tune.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> It is all about tuning. You can get a turbo car to go just as long. Currently one guy has 70k miles on his 350Z and I think it is a Greddy kit and has had no problems. It all comes to the tune.


considering I am no mechanic or anything and I know nothing about tunning, but why is Stillen the only one offering a 3 yr. 36000 mile warranty? This is the biggest reason I decided to go with them, and the fact I have never heard of an engine blowing up because of there sc. But yeah your right, it has everything to do with tunning.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> considering I am no mechanic or anything and I know nothing about tunning, but why is Stillen the only one offering a 3 yr. 36000 mile warranty? This is the biggest reason I decided to go with them, and the fact I have never heard of an engine blowing up because of there sc. But yeah your right, it has everything to do with tunning.


They have had problems. One reason is they run low boost on the stage 1 and they are trying to sell the things (they aren't selling very well because people haven't gotten the power advertised). Stillen doesn't warranty everything; only so much. Plus you have to deal with customer service if anything goes wrong and that is a pain in the ass.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah I have heard tha the customer service is hard to deal with. Dean at Stillen sent me a copy of the warrenty, but I am not sure what it says. I can't understand it. Do you know what types of problems? The only thing I have heard about is the pulleys not alining and causing premature belt wear. They are supposed tohave that issue fixed though.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Do you have to move the air bag sensors for the JWT kit? From the look of it the IC doesn't require the bumper to be modified like the Greddy kit. I know that there have been a few problems/atleast one death where the air bags didn't deploy because the sensors had been moved to make way for the IC that comes with the Greddy kit.


That is not true the gentleman that died was in a G35 with the Greddy kit and lost control on a wet road and hit a pole sideways right by the driver's door so it had nothing to do with the front airbag sensor, it is a tale that has gotten out of hand.

I have had the Greddy TT kit for 8 months and 8K miles running about 8.5 pounds now, I dynoed at 7.5 with 382 at the wheels and have not had any problems. That being said I have added a J&S Safeguard to retard timing plus a bigger fuel pump to keep up with the fuel needed for the higher boost.


----------

